# What do you feed your freshwater angelfish?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

So what do you feed your angelfish to make them grow?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The same things you feed any other fish. A variety of foods is the best. I feed mine fd bloodworms and daphnia, flaked foods (Ocean nutrition 2 varieties), and Marineland Bio-blend).


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I, too, feed mine whatever is on the menu for everybody else. A mixture of live, frozen, and freeze dried.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

Mostly high quality flake with treats of live and frozen foods here and there.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I feed mine Pellets and hes really getting big


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I feed frozen bloodworms and spirulina enriched brine, omega one color enhancing, spirulina flake, freeze dried mysis shrimp, and new life spectrum cichlid formula (I got the last one for my mbuna, but once I got rid of them, I figured it couldn't hurt the angels any). 

One thing to keep in mind if you want your fish to grow is to do regular water changes. Jack Wattley does several large water changes EVERY DAY to make his discus grow quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> Jack Wattley does several large water changes EVERY DAY to make his discus grow quickly


And because water quality is the most important thing when keeping Discus. They need very clean water.


----------

